# Q For Kids - Fairbanks, IN  June 6-7 - Update



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 5, 2008)

After an all out final push, we got the 25 teams needed to be a qualifier.  So for anyone looking to compete in an extremely cook friendly contest, come on out.  Entry fees will be taken on site.  Some of the highlights of the contest include:

Over $5,000 in prize money paid out to 5 places.  Ribbons for 6-10.
Large sites 20x40 standard but teams are allowed to spread out as needed
24 hour on site showers
Free Ice
Free Electric
Early Setup  and late stay - set up as early as today and stay through Sunday
Cooks Potluck Dinner on Friday Night - Just bring a dish to participate

*Potluck Menu*

Show me Your Bones--Mexican Bean Dip with Tortilla Chips 
ZZ-QUE--Homemade Banana Walnut Ice Cream 
Monty Pigthon--Orzo & Wild Rice Salad
 Ribs & Bibs--Hawg Wings 
Hoosier Crawdaddy--Beef Roast 
Smoky River BBQ--Homemade Mac & Cheese
 Ex Fed BBQ--Greek Pasta Salad 
Shigs & Pit--New Orleans style meatballs 
Making Meat BBQ--Meatloaf 
B.U.Z.Z. BBQ--Jambalaya
 Jeff & Sam Know Ribs judging team--Urban Greens 
Hickory Flats BBQ--Homemade bread 
Rinky Dink Smokers--Meatballs and Homemade Slaw 
 The Flying Burritos--Homemade lemonade
 The Fords-KCBS Contest Reps--Jeni Chocolate Pizza (placed in the American Royal 2007) 
The Krininger's Judging Team--Au Gratin Potatoes 
OinkADoodleDoo BBQ Team--Corn Pudding 
Stink-Eye BBQ--Loophole's Bake Beans 
Son Seekers BBQ Team--Kentucky Derby Pies 
Snake Pit BBQ--Chocolate Cake and a Rum Cake 
Squealing Good BBQ--Tator Salad and Eggroll Tarts 
Pig-Pak BBQ--Macaroni & Cheese and a Pea Salad
 Double D's BBQ--Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding with Rum Sauce 
Acme BBQ--Chocolate Brownies 
Rolling Ribs--Pepperwood Pork Loin/Grilled Peaches and Hot Legs 
Great Lakes BBQ--Pecan Pie

We'll be heading out tonight after work. Hope to see a few forum members turn out. If you come, please stop by and see us.


----------

